# Government links on Budget 2023



## Brendan Burgess

Budget 2023
					






					www.gov.ie


----------



## Brendan Burgess

all documents on 

www.budget.gov.ie


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote

What time are the budget speeches at?


----------



## 50andOut

starts at 12:40 I think I heard


----------



## Brendan Burgess

It's on now









						Dáil Éireann live
					

Live stream of Dáil Éireann sittings



					www.oireachtas.ie


----------

